# Tried my new AMNS on a block of cheddar



## bobdog46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Got my AMNS in the mail and wanted to try it out. I got a block of sharp cheddar and put it in my Master Forge double door vertical, lit the AMNS and let it go for for hours. I the vacuum sealed the cheese and it will sit in the fridge for about 2 weeks. My next endeavor will be cold smoked bacon.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 20, 2011)

The possibilities are endless with Todd's little smoker!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 22, 2011)

Looking forward to your thoughts on how the cheese tastes. In the end you have to adjust the times to match your personal tastes


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 22, 2011)

I smoke cheese for about 2 1/2 hours, but I'm kind of a wimp

Time smoked will depend if you had one end or both ends smoking

tj


----------



## vision (Nov 30, 2011)

I smoke for 3 hours and age for a month.


----------

